# My little pussy



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

She's 12 now and been unwell for a few days.

Took her to the vets and she is diabetic. Special diet now and I have to give her an insulin injection every evening to keep her going, but they are worth it..............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Garry,

Lovely cat, I'm glad you're cat person. I have three, two are nineteen years old. One is totaly deaf and can't walk too well now. He loves to be out side and won't come in when it rains. I've made him a "kennel" and covered it in my old waterproof bike jacket and one of my sweatshirts inside. At least the silly old bugger has a shelter, if not the sense to come in!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Stan,

Funny you should say that........mine likes staying out as well, so I built her a " Kenell " as well including a bean bag inside, raised slightly off the ground and totally wind and rainproof - she's a little " bugger "


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lost one of my two nearly three weeks ago now

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...t=ST&f=8&t=1303

I was surprised at just how much it got to me.

Her name was Leiya.

She was twelve, a real nutcase and a true companion


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Andy, I would be devastated if something happens to mine. Her treatment is going to cost about Â£50 per month for the forseeable future, but I don't care as long as she's ok.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Andy,

Sympathy, I lost my best friend, the "Fleabag" (real name Chloe) when she was 15 and my dad in the same year.

A picture of the Fleabag adorns my desktop and will continue to do so. I keep the ashes in one of my drawers and have given instructions that she be burried with me. My most faithful and loyal companion who never wanted to be parted from me, won't.

I miss the old girl like hell. So I know how you feel.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Andy,

The facts do seem to point to a dog attack. If it is any comfort, I doubt the dog got away scot free.

Cats, are never fully domesticated. They retain their natural fighting capabilities and can defeat most enemies the same physical size. And some larger ones.

Not realy any comfort, I know. But another reason to respect man's best friend, the cat. I'm surprised they even tolerate us


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My cat (named Cat) lived to be 24. The day Reagan was shot he was run over and needed a pin to set his back leg, and a cast on his front. The day he got the stiches out he jumped out the window half shaved and beat up another cat. He lived to beat up other cats, or even the odd dog who was dumb enough to cross his path.

My dog desperatly wants me to get a cat as he loves them. I seldom live in one place more than 5 years though and feel it would be unfair to a cat to move him about all the time.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Sargon,

24, that's amazing. Hope mine lives that long..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sargon,

Get a cat, you know it makes sense!

Cats are adaptable, don't worry. Five years, a cat can cope with sh!t like that. A cat can cope with anything.

Go on, get yer dog (and you) a cat. 

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

sargon,

I got my cat when I lived in Richmond, Virginia and we were there for 3 years before we moved to Virginia Beach. Two years later, we moved to New Hampshire. Aside from getting car sick the first hour of each trip, he is fine and had very little difficulty adapting to each new place.

Depending on the activity level of your dog and how much patience you have, I'd recommend against a kitten.

Good luck.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

It's not exactly the moving to new places that worries me, so much as their territory. I've lived with people with indoor cats and I always feel guilty. All the poor cat ever wants to do is go outside. I'd have to have an outdoor cat. Can you just pick up and move with an outdoor cat? Won't he try to get back to his old territory?

The nextdoor neighbors have an outdoor cat and he's a lot of fun. Whenever I take the dog for a walk around the block the cat follows us the whole way.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Sargon

Not sure I agree with you about the indoor cat thing. I have an indoor cat who's pretty unwilling to go out especially if the wheather's bad. I put this reluctance down to the fact that she's a rescue cat. I've had her about 8 years now which would make her about 10 years old. I found her at the cats protection league, my friends had a couple of her kittens (unfortunately one has been killed but the other is still around). I suspect her original "owners/arseholes" kicked her out when she became pregnant, so she's obviously had some fairly crappy experiences outside. To be blunt she knows where she's safe, warm and where the food is. So, being a cat, she takes advantage of it! She does like going outside occasionally (but she's rarely out for long or goes far). I certainly don't keep her in against her will, if she wants to go out she can it's just that she rarely does want to go out.

I love her and would be gutted if anything happened to her. I did think I had a picture of her but can't seem to find it anywhere. I'll wait until she's in a suitable "cat" pose and take one. I the meantime her's an unbearably "cute" picture I found on the web.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We've got a cat as well, Called Maisy because he "turned up" on May 1st! It was pouring of rain all day. I get home to find a note on the kitchen door saying "please don't let her out, I'll explain later"! Women! Turns out she latched onto the wife whilst she was walking to work and wouldn't go away, so she picked her up and brought her home.

That was 5 years ago! The first week we thought she died twice, she was very underweight and ill but she pulled through. She started off as an indoor/outdoor cat but after getting a flea infestation she's been banished but seems to like the outdoor life much better although she does pop in for half an hour every morning to say hello.

We live right on the edge of town overlooking fields etc and there is also a lorry yard and a farm quite close, it's amazing what "presents" she brings us. Had a small rat one morning! I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Look where she spends most of the day! Wish I was a cat!


----------

